# متلألئ (الهمزة)



## Nona35

عذراً، ما هي طريقة كتابة كلمة متلألىء عندما تكون في حالة الرفع؟ متلألىءٌ أو متلألؤ؟ مع الشكر لكم.


----------



## barkoosh

تُكتب "متلألئ" في كلّ الحالات وذلك لأن الهمزة في آخر الكلمة تُكتب على الكرسي الذي يناسب حركة الحرف الذي يسبقها بصرف النظر عن حركة الهمزة نفسها


----------



## Nona35

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

